# Benefit for Montgomery/Waller/Grimes County Firefighters



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

We live in Magnolia (Clear Creek Forest Sec 12) and still have a house thanks to the efforts of the many firefighters and other volunteers over the last 5 days. We would like to put on a benefit concert, BBQ, whatever for these heroes.

I am a musician and know many other musicians that would gladly play for free for such a worthwhile cause. I know there are other 2cooler musicians out there. 

Maybe we can get "King George", from the Renaissance Festival to let us use some space. Or have it in Galveston, or at the Texas City Dike, or Lake Conroe, wherever. Just throwing it out for ideas. 

Been a long week for us, can't imagine what the firefighters have been thru and they are still fighting fires to the North of us. Anybody want to throw more ideas out there? 

Thanks for listening!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Our local radio station here had a "remote" benefit last week for our local firefighters. Broadcast all day. Not sure how much they raised, but heard it was a good turn out.


----------

